# Achat Apple Watch



## tristanWX (23 Janvier 2016)

Bonjour je voulais savoir si sa vaut encore le coût acheter une watch où attendre la version deux 
Ces pour offrir dans un mois


----------



## Vanton (23 Janvier 2016)

Apparemment d'après les dernières rumeurs Apple se contenterait de sortir de nouveaux bracelets en mars. Et la version 2 serait repoussée à la rentrée. 

Après, ces considérations mises à part, je ne sais pas si acheter cette montre est de toute façon une bonne idée...


----------



## Madalvée (23 Janvier 2016)

Achète plutôt un Bescherelle…


----------



## tristanWX (23 Janvier 2016)

Ok je vais réfléchir


----------



## okeeb (23 Janvier 2016)

Comme le dit @Vanton, à priori la version 2 ne sortira pas de suite... Maintenant, avez-vous déjà essayé une smartwatch, ne serait-ce qu'en empruntant celle d'un ami un jour ou deux afin de juger de l'expérience utilisateur vécue avec un tel objet ? Nombreux sont ceux comme moi qui apprécient beaucoup l'usage de ce genre d'appareil (même si je m'en passe facilement aussi, il ne faut pas exagérer) quand d'autres, nombreux aussi, reconnaissent ne s'en servir que pour regarder l'heure ou presque...


----------



## Macounette (24 Janvier 2016)

C'est pour offrir, donc l'essai ne sera pas forcément très significatif...


----------



## okeeb (24 Janvier 2016)

Simplement dans l'éventualité où il connaîtrait bien la personne en question...


----------



## Jura39 (24 Janvier 2016)

Vanton a dit:


> Apparemment d'après les dernières rumeurs Apple se contenterait de sortir de nouveaux bracelets en mars. Et la version 2 serait repoussée à la rentrée.
> 
> Après, ces considérations mises à part, je ne sais pas si acheter cette montre est de toute façon une bonne idée...



Pourquoi , considéré tu cela , comme une mauvaise idée ?


----------



## Vanton (24 Janvier 2016)

Je fais partie de ceux qui ne la trouvent pas aboutie et pas utile...

J'en discutais avec un pote il y a deux jours. Il en a une et il portait des montres traditionnelles les deux dernières fois que je l'ai vu. Je lui ai demandé pourquoi il ne portait pas son Apple Watch, il m'a répondu qu'il avait des montres classiques et qu'il fallait bien qu'il les porte aussi. Je lui ai donc demandé si les fonctions de la montre ne lui manquaient pas. Et comme moi il les trouve suffisamment futiles pour pouvoir s'en passer sans problème.


----------



## Jura39 (24 Janvier 2016)

Vanton a dit:


> Je fais partie de ceux qui ne la trouvent pas aboutie et pas utile...
> 
> J'en discutais avec un pote il y a deux jours. Il en a une et il portait des montres traditionnelles les deux dernières fois que je l'ai vu. Je lui ai demandé pourquoi il ne portait pas son Apple Watch, il m'a répondu qu'il avait des montres classiques et qu'il fallait bien qu'il les porte aussi. Je lui ai donc demandé si les fonctions de la montre ne lui manquaient pas. Et comme moi il les trouve suffisamment futiles pour pouvoir s'en passer sans problème.



Merci de ton retour , c'est aussi un peu mon avis


----------



## Macounette (24 Janvier 2016)

Je fais aussi partie de ceux qui ne la trouvent pas (encore ! nuance…) aboutie… à mon avis il y a encore des progrès à faire, et j'espère voir apparaître des fonctionnalités vraiment nouvelles dans le cours de l'année.

Donc oui effectivement, elle n'est pas indispensable mais si on y réfléchit bien, beaucoup de nos "objets modernes" ne le sont pas… .

Je suis sans doute encore dans la phase d'éblouissement, n'ayant la mienne que depuis un mois… je la trouve amusante, et jolie, j'aime bien la porter. Moi qui n'aimais plus tellement les montres…


----------



## Jura39 (24 Janvier 2016)

Macounette a dit:


> Je fais aussi partie de ceux qui ne la trouvent pas (encore ! nuance…) aboutie… à mon avis il y a encore des progrès à faire, et j'espère voir apparaître des fonctionnalités vraiment nouvelles dans le cours de l'année.
> 
> Donc oui effectivement, elle n'est pas indispensable mais si on y réfléchit bien, beaucoup de nos "objets modernes" ne le sont pas… .
> 
> Je suis sans doute encore dans la phase d'éblouissement, n'ayant la mienne que depuis un mois… je la trouve amusante, et jolie, j'aime bien la porter. Moi qui n'aimais plus tellement les montres…



Le plus important c'est qu'elle te plait


----------



## Macounette (24 Janvier 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> Le plus important c'est qu'elle te plait


Très juste


----------



## Jura39 (24 Janvier 2016)

Macounette a dit:


> Très juste



Je suis heureux de cela


----------



## Vanton (24 Janvier 2016)

Je porte la mienne quotidiennement aussi et je viens de lui acheter un 3ème bracelet. C'est toute l'ambiguïté... Ça ne sert pas à grand chose mais on prend plaisir à la porter. Et de ce point de vue Apple a gagné son pari.

Reste que c'est un peu faiblard au regard de l'histoire de la marque...

Mais cela dit certains semblent la trouver indispensable, et c'est tant mieux pour eux !


----------



## Jura39 (24 Janvier 2016)

J'ai craqué pour une belle montre Suisse  Tissot Prc  Automatic , je ne regrette en rien de ne pas avoir craqué pour une Apple Watch  malgré certains atouts de la montre


----------



## fousfous (24 Janvier 2016)

Vanton a dit:


> Je porte la mienne quotidiennement aussi et je viens de lui acheter un 3ème bracelet. C'est toute l'ambiguïté... Ça ne sert pas à grand chose mais on prend plaisir à la porter. Et de ce point de vue Apple a gagné son pari.
> 
> Reste que c'est un peu faiblard au regard de l'histoire de la marque...
> 
> Mais cela dit certains semblent la trouver indispensable, et c'est tant mieux pour eux !


Oui par exemple moi je ne peux plus m'en séparer, elle m'est littéralement indispensable pour une tonne de raison...
Par exemple l'affichage de l'emplois du temps directement sur le cadran de la watch c'est tellement pratique pour savoir ou sera mon prochain cour


----------



## Jura39 (24 Janvier 2016)

fousfous a dit:


> Oui par exemple moi je ne peux plus m'en séparer, elle m'est littéralement indispensable pour une tonne de raison...
> Par exemple l'affichage de l'emplois du temps directement sur le cadran de la watch c'est tellement pratique pour savoir ou sera mon prochain cour



a chacun son bonheur

Cette montre vous plait et c'est super pour vous


----------



## Macounette (25 Janvier 2016)

Vanton a dit:


> Je porte la mienne quotidiennement aussi et je viens de lui acheter un 3ème bracelet. C'est toute l'ambiguïté... Ça ne sert pas à grand chose mais on prend plaisir à la porter.


C'est un bel objet technologique, très fiable pour donner l'heure et affublée de quelques fonctionnalités sympathiques, certaines gadget,  certaines qui sont bien utiles.




Vanton a dit:


> Reste que c'est un peu faiblard au regard de l'histoire de la marque...


Je ne serais pas aussi catégorique, après tout, c'est un secteur technologique qui n'en est qu'à ses débuts, et en matière de montres connectées, c'est encore Apple qui s'en sort le mieux, si on regarde les ventes… 

Moi je dis: wait and see… l'Apple Watch (ou un autre produit qui sera inspiré d'elle) va encore bien évoluer…


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (25 Janvier 2016)

Je vous envie... Perso je suis un Addict de ma watch au point qu'en cas de panne ou de vol, je filerai en acheter une autre... Je ne m'imagine plus sans...


----------



## Vanton (26 Janvier 2016)

Je veux bien te croire mais je trouve ça assez sidérant tant je la trouve futile... Je serais curieux de te suivre une journée pour voir en quoi elle est plus efficace qu'un téléphone dans ta situation, pour comprendre. 

Cela dit c'est un peu pareil avec l'iPad... J'en ai acheté un second pour mes parents il y a quelques jours, je l'utilise en attendant de le leur donner. Qu'est ce que je peux le trouver inutile chez moi... Alors que chez eux je l'adore ! Je pique tout le temps celui de mon père. Comme tout le monde à la maison d'ailleurs, c'est pour ça qu'il en réclamait un second à corps et à cris...

Dans mon appart j'ai l'ordinateur et l'iPhone sous la main et l'iPad m'encombre. Chez mes parents l'ordi est souvent dans ma chambre, j'ai la flemme de le bouger et c'est l'iPad qui me suit dans la maison. Le contexte fait totalement l'utilité (ou non) du produit. Je suppose que c'est pareil pour la watch... Même si je trouve l'iPad autrement plus abouti et agréable à utiliser que la montre...


----------



## okeeb (26 Janvier 2016)

En effet, c'est un secteur balbutiant, et nous avons peu de recul. Et si je rejoins @Macounette sur ce point, j'ai plus de mal avec le fait de considérer Apple comme le plus en avance technologiquement sur ce secteur par rapport à ses ventes ; si la watch est un bijou d'intégration électronique (mais toutes les smartwatches le sont), j'ai quand même bien peur que ses ventes ne reposent essentiellement sur le battage médiatique et le rapprochement avec des marques de luxe et pas vraiment sur les performances réelles de l'objet : l'interface et ses lourdeurs, les différentes matières dont la fragilité fait débat, l'autonomie pas folichone, l'absence d'une étanchéité même relative, et les fonctions disponibles aussi classiques que celles de n'importe qu'elle autre montre connectée n'en font pas, pour moi en tout cas, un objet aussi avant-gardiste et performant techniquement que l'on été certaines innovations de la marque, mais clairement un produit "suiveur"... D'autres font bien mieux sur de nombreux critères sans en parler tant que cela...


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (14 Février 2016)

Pas mieux!!!! J'ai dû m'en passer pendant les vacances, mais la première chose que j'ai fait en rentrant a été de la remettre au poignet...


----------



## Bubus44 (8 Mars 2016)

Bonjour, au départ je la trouvais inutile et au hasard d'un de mes voyages aux USA le mois dernier , j'en ai acheté une à 230 € au lieu de 399 €. L'occasion faisant le larron, je l'ai achetée surtout à ce prix. Peu convaincu au début, un parametrage peu pratique, une utilisation chaotique, finalement je la trouve pratique par tous ses petits plus, dont on peut se passer, mais qui sont au final indispensables. (Ils sont fort Apple). Cela me rappelle les premiers iPhone. Tout est une question de goûts, d'envies et d'appétence aux nouvelles technologies et aux gadgets.
Cordialement


----------



## tristanWX (22 Mars 2016)

Maintenant que Apple est moins cher beaucoup de monde va se rapprocher de cette montre


----------



## Jura39 (3 Juin 2018)

Bonjour,

Suite a mes petit soucis après l'achat d'une montre Nokia  , j'aimerais savoir si l'apple Watch détecte automatiquement les activités ?

sur l'iPhone j'utilise Runtastic , aurais je les meme résultat sur une Apple Watch ?

Merci de vos conseils


----------



## Macounette (3 Juin 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Suite a mes petit soucis après l'achat d'une montre Nokia  , j'aimerais savoir si l'apple Watch détecte automatiquement les activités ?
> 
> ...


Pour Runtastic, l'idéal est de démarrer l'activité depuis la Watch directement, et cela démarrera l'activité sur l'iPhone. En tout cas c'est toujours comme ça que j'ai toujours fait. Et le résultat est le même sur l'Apple Watch que sur l'iPhone bien entendu.


----------



## Jura39 (3 Juin 2018)

Macounette a dit:


> Pour Runtastic, l'idéal est de démarrer l'activité depuis la Watch directement, et cela démarrera l'activité sur l'iPhone. En tout cas c'est toujours comme ça que j'ai toujours fait. Et le résultat est le même sur l'Apple Watch que sur l'iPhone bien entendu.



Tu possède  une Apple Watch 2 ou 3 ?


----------



## Macounette (3 Juin 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Tu possède  une Apple Watch 2 ou 3 ?


Une 3 GPS. Mais avant j'avais la S0 et le comportement était le même.


----------



## Jura39 (3 Juin 2018)

La 2 a un gps ?


----------



## Macounette (3 Juin 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> La 2 a un gps ?


Oui.


----------



## Jura39 (4 Juin 2018)

Macounette a dit:


> Oui.



Merci 

Je peux donc faire du sport sans emporter l'iPhone ?


----------



## Macounette (4 Juin 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Merci
> 
> Je peux donc faire du sport sans emporter l'iPhone ?


Avec le 3, oui. Mais t'auras pas du data si tu ne prends pas un modèle LTE.


----------



## Jura39 (4 Juin 2018)

Et avec la 2 ?


----------



## fousfous (4 Juin 2018)

Elle n'a pas de LTE, donc sans iPhone ni de wifi elle n'aura pas internet.
Par contre pas de problème pour le sport.


----------



## Jura39 (4 Juin 2018)

fousfous a dit:


> Elle n'a pas de LTE, donc sans iPhone ni de wifi elle n'aura pas internet.
> Par contre pas de problème pour le sport.



Ok donc pour le sport , j'aurais mes infos ?
Parcourt GPS
Dénivelé 
vitesse
km 
Calorie ??

Merci de votre aide


----------



## fousfous (4 Juin 2018)

Normalement tout ca y est, je n'ai pas de watch avec GPS et de toute façon j'ai toujours mon iPhone mais j'en suis totalement sur.


----------



## Jura39 (4 Juin 2018)

j'ai juste envie de ne pas avoir mon iPhone avec moi


----------



## okeeb (8 Juin 2018)

oui, tout est dedans pour s'affranchir de l'iphone...


----------



## Jura39 (8 Juin 2018)

okeeb a dit:


> oui, tout est dedans pour s'affranchir de l'iphone...



Je vais réfléchir a cela 

merci


----------

